# 700x28 tires on a fuji ccr1 2008?



## kghayour (Jan 8, 2008)

Is there enough clearance to replace the 700x25 with 28?

Thanks.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The rear will probably fit a 28, but I think a 28 will rub on the crown of the fork.

Why the need of such a wide tire?


----------

